# enough light for sps??



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

i was just wondering if my ati 4x24watt fixture (ceiling hung) with around 4-5" DSB will be enough to care for SPS i have a 20x18x24H tank.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

aln said:


> i was just wondering if my ati 4x24watt fixture (ceiling hung) with around 4-5" DSB will be enough to care for SPS i have a 20x18x24H tank.


maybe if they were high up in the tank.. like 8 inches from surface. i would think you may want to add another double unit to add two more bulbs and then it should be enough.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> dont go for less than 6.
> 
> OR add a 150 W Halide to the mix ! and make all the 4 T5s Actinic !


lol 4 actinics


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

4xT5HO will be enough for SPS growth  I've got montiporas to grow under 2x18wT5HO tubes, so it's definitely more than possible to grow SPS under 4x24w with one of the best fixtures available.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

There are plenty of SPS that require just as much light as montis do - many of the lower light acroporas will do well under the same conditions. 

Most people have a lot more lighting than they need, and attribute their lack of growth/success to lighting. I have some of the weakest T5HOs out there (both in terms of the size and quality of bulbs), and I still manage to get growth out of acropora corals 16 - 18 inches below the fixture (under the waterline).

That being said, there are plenty of SPS that need a LOT of light, but there are just as many and if not more that do perfectly well under a lot less light.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

hey eric, what kind of SPS did you keep ?
i have a 24" high tank tho... LOL i'm sure that makes a difference?

i was thinking of keeping okay branching acro, monticaps, millies, birdsnest, encrusing?, stuff like that

4x24 still possible? should i still give it a try?

lighting combo is 2xATI blue+, 1xATI special blue, 1xKZ fiji purple


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have a 21" tall tank, but I have a smaller fixture - 6x18w T5HO (they're crappy current USA bulbs too). Keep in mind that not only are the bulbs I use smaller (less power), but they're also of the worst quality bulbs.

And with the craptastic light, I can get all sorts of SPS to grow and flourish. I'm pretty sure that you'll be more than fine with SPS with the 4 bulb - a lot of people use 4 bulb fixtures over their frag tanks.

IMO, you'll be fine with the 4 bulb ATI.


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

aln said:


> hey eric, what kind of SPS did you keep ?
> i have a 24" high tank tho... LOL i'm sure that makes a difference?
> 
> i was thinking of keeping okay branching acro, monticaps, millies, birdsnest, encrusing?, stuff like that
> ...


I would at least put 1 10k if not 2.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

That would depend on how yellow you like things - the current combo should be more on the 14K - 17K side of things as it is.


----------

